# Business software



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with business software such as Jobber, Hindsite, Service AutoPilot, Service CEO, or Clip?

We need to update, and they all look good, but so different. What I am finding is stuff is geared more toward "scheduled" services, and don't work well to have a route sitting and waiting for it to snow. Something more than Groundskeeper Pro, but less (cheaper) than Real Green. There has to be something that works good for snow....

If you use any of these for snow, let me know your feedback. Or if there is something else out there, let me know too.

P.S. my search didn't really come up with more than 1 thread about anything related.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

We implemented Real Green this summer. Works good for scheduled services like you mentioned. Will not let you print another route until the first one is posted. If we use it for winter work we may have to photo copy the routes. We are also looking for something better for snow.


----------



## LawnsInOrder (Dec 10, 2009)

OKay, I'll chime in. We use Service Autopilot. Now, it's a bit complicated at first, but once you get it all setup the way you want, it works well. We use mobile phones to log jobs, clocks time on each property and the drive times in between etc etc. Works well, if we push a 2nd or 3rd time in the same storm, just hit a copy button to start them all over again. Kinda hard to explain on here but we like it. Bit pricey but wicked slick. If you got any specific questions feel free to ask....

Jason


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

LawnsInOrder;1673130 said:


> OKay, I'll chime in. We use Service Autopilot. Now, it's a bit complicated at first, but once you get it all setup the way you want, it works well. We use mobile phones to log jobs, clocks time on each property and the drive times in between etc etc. Works well, if we push a 2nd or 3rd time in the same storm, just hit a copy button to start them all over again. Kinda hard to explain on here but we like it. Bit pricey but wicked slick. If you got any specific questions feel free to ask....
> 
> Jason


I just signed up with Service Autopilot to try it out. Seems solid,But the version I have seems pretty different from the one in the videos. I have to wait until Monday for any support too... 
Oh yeah, mine doesn't have the snow dispatching feature? I'll post an update after I can speak with their customer support.


----------



## LawnsInOrder (Dec 10, 2009)

I bet it has it, you just have to "turn it on" in the settings, I'm pretty sure....forget exactly the steps but they can help you out. The phone is easiest, chat can take forever when you have a lot of questions at first. I'll be glad to help out as much as I can.


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

I think I've narrowed my search down to Hindsite, and Service Autopilot. I've been talking with someone about Service Autopilot, but does anyone have experience with Hindsite?


----------



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

I just typed this out in another thread and thought I'd copy and paste it to throw it out here as well..

Noreaster Snow Service.

http://noreasterss.com/

It runs an app version for smart phones and tabs etc... I've got it and am not a plower for $. I just got it to mess around with in case I pick up a few small drives.

You can select what services you or the driver performed ie sand, salt or plow. You can email yourself (or driver to you) the log of services performed. It even allows you to take a pic of the job after you're done to attach in the email for your records.

I have no idea how it compares to other apps but it's an option to look at.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

We use grounds keeper pro. Works great for snow accounts.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

What about tracking receipts and mileage --- and actually I am looking at more tracking expenses on receipts…

I looked at this app and program called Shoeboxed (www.shoeboxed.com)- The app was the one that actually caught my attention and the one I tested…anyone can. They have a DIY little trial. I tested it and was pretty impressed with snapping a shot, hitting send and they categorized the receipt and it is accepted by IRS…

Anybody used it or does any of these others do the same thing???


----------



## LawnsInOrder (Dec 10, 2009)

I used Expensify for awhile....haven't kept up with it, but it did the same thing I believe....not sure of what the differences may be. This could be a huge help as long as they are categorized correctly! That's the key.


----------



## LawnsInOrder (Dec 10, 2009)

OOPS....almost missed it! Semper FI my brother - 0311 and a bit crazy! =D


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

LawnsInOrder;1691682 said:


> OOPS....almost missed it! Semper FI my brother - 0311 and a bit crazy! =D


Haha - Semper Fi back! Cannon Cocker here ... And deaf!!!! What years?? Me - 86-07. My son - a tanker - 2008-12.

I'll check that one out tomorrow and get back. I'm gonna mess with it for a while --- I have a million freakin receipts I do nothing with ever it seems like and with this one you can even mail in a pile of them - I think...


----------



## LawnsInOrder (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow....you were in a long time. I was 08-12 as well actually. Funny. Good times - crappy times! =D Miss the suck. hahha

Ya, if I remember right, the Expensify one you take pictures of receipts with your phone and then get them categorized and loaded right up to Quickbooks. I'll have to check again on it. I got so busy in the middle of the season I forgot to keep taking pictures. Someday this winter I'll go through them all and photo them so I don't have boxes of receipts lying around. Yes, they are accepted by the IRS as well.

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Were you at Lejeune? Son was with 2d Tanks and in Afghanistan. I was everywhere…easier to say it that way!

I'll check these out this weekend. Like I said, with this one - and probably yours - you can send in a pile of them…we'll see.


----------

